# Shelby's test results 7/2/10 possible Cushing Disease



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The numbers mean nothing to me but our thoughts are with you and Shel. Give her a big hug from me and the boys.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I can not help you with the numbers but you and Shelby are in our prayers. I know how scared you must be.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Like the others said above, I can't help with the numbers but Molson and I will be keeping you and Shelby in our thoughts. :crossfing Give her a big hug for us please.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm glad you're having the ultrasound... my fingers are crossed that it is merely a really bad urinary tract infection (high white blood and epithelial cells). Were they able to identify the type of epithelial? Or can they (I googled something that said there are different types)?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

No the paperwork doesnt tell the type of epithelial. I will call my vet tomorrow or Monday and ask them if they can find out what the difference is.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sending healing thoughts and a big cyber hug. I know how scared and worried you must be.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Carol, I am sending lot of good thoughts and prayers to Shelby and you. I dont know what any of those numbers mean. I am sorry I cant be of any help. Please let us know when you fnd out anything....I am so sorry that you are going through this....it must be so difficult and I wish there was something that I could do.
{{{HUGS}}}


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Healing thoughts going out to Shelby.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry Shelby's test results were not good. I don't know what to recommend, but I am glad you are getting an ultrasound.

I'll keep you and Shelby in my thoughts and prayers for a good answer.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Just read through the other thread. I was so glad to read that you will be having an ultrasound as that was going to be my recommendation. There are lots of things that will elevate ALP. The great news is that we see high ALPs in older dogs all the time and most of the time whatever is causing the elevation isn't seriously life-threatening. Cushing's Disease is really common and most dogs do fine with that for a long time without treatment (sometimes the treatment is worse than the disease). I doubt there's a liver tumor as the other liver values aren't high. Unlikely that a bony problem is causing the elevation since I didn't read anything about her limping or anything (in dogs arthritis isn't typically enough to raise the ALP like that).

So the ultrasound is going to give you lots of good information. The ultrasonographer will get a good look at the size and consistancy of the liver. They will be able to look at the gallbladder and see if it's sludgy. They will measure the size of the adrenal glands (one may be enlarged or both or neither). They will look at the kidneys, bladder, etc. too while they are there.

To be honest, I suspect they will find either both adrenals enlarged or one adrenal enlarged. Perhaps some sludge in the gallbladder. I hope it's just Cushing's Disease (and I suspect it is) as that is rarely the cause of death for dogs. Granted, Cushing's Disease technically is cancer but it at least in practice, it seems to be one that doesn't typically aggressively spread (at least when it shows up in older dogs). I would say that in easily 9 cases out of 10, I don't treat Cushing's (you don't typcially "cure" Cushing's even with treatment). Treatment would only come into play if the dog is drinking the owner out of house and home and peeing everywhere.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She doesnt drink alot of water or pee alot. At least not as much as any of the other dogs. I have noticed that she is stained around her private area now and has never been before. The other day I wiped her with a wet wipe and it was brown. 

You have given me some hope and not feeling so scared now. THANK YOU SARAH.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

BeauShel said:


> She doesnt drink alot of water or pee alot. At least not as much as any of the other dogs. I have noticed that she is stained around her private area now and has never been before. The other day I wiped her with a wet wipe and it was brown.
> 
> You have given me some hope and not feeling so scared now. THANK YOU SARAH.


I've had quite a few patients with Cushing's that didn't have all the classical signs (drinking, peeing, etc.). They typically just had the high ALP. 

My first thought, after seeing the urinalysis results, would be a yeast infection around her vulva causing the brown. Very common. I would clean that area up, keep it dry, and maybe use a little medicated Gold Bond Powder.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Sending healing thoughts and prayers to you and Shelby


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

All my good thoughts for Shelby.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Thinking of you and Shelby.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Sending healing thoughts and wishes for Shelby.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Thinking of Shelby and you, Carol. Keep us updated on how she's doing please.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Just seeing this Carol! Prayers continuing for Shelby!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carol*

Carol:

Praying for Shelby and you.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> She doesnt drink alot of water or pee alot. At least not as much as any of the other dogs. I have noticed that she is stained around her private area now and has never been before. The other day I wiped her with a wet wipe and it was brown.
> 
> You have given me some hope and not feeling so scared now. THANK YOU SARAH.


 
Carol my Meg had cushings and like Iowagold said it could never be cured but she lived with it ok but you and Shelby are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Good thoughts for Shelby. Hugs to you!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Sending positive wishes for Shelby.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Shelby is having her ultrasound done this afternoon. I just dropped her off at the vet. She was shaking so bad. She hates the vet. Hopefully we will know something soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carol*

Carol

Thoughts and prayers are with you and Shelby!!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Carol, 
Shelby and you are in our thoughts and prayers today.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I wish you well with Shelby, I hope they do not find any nasties with the Ultrasound. Sorry she doesn't like the vets. Tucker is the polar opposite, I have a heck of a time getting him out of there. FWIW I have known several dogs with a Cushings diagnosis including my sisters Springer, they all had pretty good lives.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

The preliminary results are from the vet is probably Cushing Disease. But will know more tomorrow once he has read the report from the ultrasound guy. So anyone that can give me any information I appreciate it.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Sending healing thoughts your way, Carol.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Keeping you and Shelby in my thoughts.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> The preliminary results are from the vet is probably Cushing Disease. But will know more tomorrow once he has read the report from the ultrasound guy. So anyone that can give me any information I appreciate it.


Carol Meg had cushings it took a long time to find thats what she had but she was fine the vet said its not going to kill her and it didn't although we can't cure it she will live quite happy with it and she did it was regular blood test's and tablets when the blood was not right.

I used to worry more and when she went for the blood test she had to have some blood taken and then again in 2-4 hours time i was ment to leave her at the vets but as she didn't like the vets i used to pick her up and then take her back.
Hugs
Maggie


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Prayers for Shelby...I hope she is ok.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carol*

Carol

Always praying for Shelby and you.


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Just stopping by to say I'm sending you good thoughts...


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm just seeing this. Good thoughts being sent to you and Shelby!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sending good wishes for Shelby


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Carol...sending positive thoughts and prayers today for your dear Shelby.:crossfing


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Well the vet called and said that one of her adrenal glands is bigger than the other. And it appears that her body is producing too much cortosol. So without doing the ACTH test we will not know for sure but that test is very expensive and takes hospitalization. This website explains it really well. http://www.2ndchance.info/cushings.htm

So I dont know what our next step should be or if the meds are worth it? Should she be on a special diet? So confused and dont know what to do.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Certainly sounds like Cushing's! And really, I think that's a pretty good diagnosis (or at least it could be LOTS worse). Since one adrenal is bigger than the other, there is probably a tumor on that adrenal. Don't have a heart attack yet! Adrenal tumors are usually pretty slow growing and are not often a cause of death (kinda/sorta like a prostate tumor in an older man).

I wouldn't bother with the ACTH stim test. The ultrasound should be plenty diagnostic. I would not use the medication based on the symptoms you are seeing. The medication will not affect the progress of the Cushing's disease. It only makes the symptoms easier to deal with. If you choose to do the medication, you will need to do the ACTH stim test. I don't think there is really any special diet that would do anything.

So my next step would be just to live life and try not to think about the Cushing's Disease.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

My best wishes to you and Shelby.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carol*

Carol

How old is Shelby?

It *seems like Iowa Gold *has considerable knowledge about Cushings and I think I agree with her:

Certainly sounds like Cushing's! And really, I think that's a pretty good diagnosis (or at least it could be LOTS worse). Since one adrenal is bigger than the other, there is probably a tumor on that adrenal. Don't have a heart attack yet! Adrenal tumors are usually pretty slow growing and are not often a cause of death (kinda/sorta like a prostate tumor in an older man).

I wouldn't bother with the ACTH stim test. The ultrasound should be plenty diagnostic. I would not use the medication based on the symptoms you are seeing. The medication will not affect the progress of the Cushing's disease. It only makes the symptoms easier to deal with. If you choose to do the medication, you will need to do the ACTH stim test. I don't think there is really any special diet that would do anything.

So my next step would be just to live life and try not to think about the Cushing's Disease. 
__________________
Sarah


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sarah that is kind of the way were were leaning. In everything I have been reading online tonight (and I have been reading alot of stuff) it sounded like the meds were for further down the road or didnt work that well. I really appreciate you input and you have helped to ease my mind on it. Thank you again. And my hubby who is a Iowa guy from Perry says Thank You too. She is his baby girl and he has been very very worried about her even more than I have been.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

IowaGold said:


> Certainly sounds like Cushing's! And really, I think that's a pretty good diagnosis (or at least it could be LOTS worse). Since one adrenal is bigger than the other, there is probably a tumor on that adrenal. Don't have a heart attack yet! Adrenal tumors are usually pretty slow growing and are not often a cause of death (kinda/sorta like a prostate tumor in an older man).
> 
> I wouldn't bother with the ACTH stim test. The ultrasound should be plenty diagnostic. I would not use the medication based on the symptoms you are seeing. The medication will not affect the progress of the Cushing's disease. It only makes the symptoms easier to deal with. If you choose to do the medication, you will need to do the ACTH stim test. I don't think there is really any special diet that would do anything.
> 
> So my next step would be just to live life and try not to think about the Cushing's Disease.


 
I was lucky had a very good vet and he really put my mind at rest with my Meg when she had cushings i was worried sick he said much the same as you and we both learnt to live with it as it progressed we had some blood test's and medication when needed.
And because my vet knew me well i did not have to leave Meg at the vets for the blood test's or the second part of it he let me take her home and told me what to look for and to bring her straight back if anything happened i only lived 5 mins away my old Meg was a tuff old girl and it wasn't the cushings that got her in the end just like my vet said it won't kill her and it didn't


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Carol, Im sorry Ive been gone for awhile.. but wanted to wish you and Shelby the best! I dont know anything medically, but Ill pray everything is okay!


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

BeauShel said:


> Sarah that is kind of the way were were leaning. In everything I have been reading online tonight (and I have been reading alot of stuff) it sounded like the meds were for further down the road or didnt work that well. I really appreciate you input and you have helped to ease my mind on it. Thank you again. And my hubby who is a Iowa guy from Perry says Thank You too. She is his baby girl and he has been very very worried about her even more than I have been.


What a small world! Perry's not far from me (Ames/Des Moines areas).

I'm glad I was able to help ease your mind. The scariest part is always when you don't know what your are dealing with. Now that you do know, you can get on with dealing it.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Carol, I'm just finding this thread and want to send along my best wishes and prayers for Shelby. I've only known one dog, a Golden, who had Cushing's and he lived a long and happy life. 

Sending hugs from Maryland...


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Carol, Im still praying for Shelby and you, HUGS!


----------

